# Who's on your 2013 show string?



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

We're showing ten this year. 
Here are my girls 

*~Sr. Nigerian Does~*
Dill's F Firecracker ~ Yearling milker








*~Jr. Nigerian Does~*
Dill's F Talk That Talk ~ Sr. Yearling (earned dry leg)







Dill's GA Rinky Dink ~ Sr. Yearling







Old Mountain Farm Xaira ~ Jr. Yearling







Old Mountain Farm Intuition ~ Jr. Yearling







Sugar Moon RB Beau-Lara ~ Int. Kid








*~Sr. LaMancha Does~*
South-Fork Sweet Home Alabama ~ Three Year Old Milker
Pictured milked out














*~Jr. LaMancha Does~*
Mint*Leaf Fresh Off the Runway
*






*
*~Jr. Recorded Grade Does~*
MLGH SFF Lisa







MLGH SQM Lucy


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm taking 6 or more for the 2014, Alpines.
I don't have pics of the others yet, still waiting for help with pics.

But they are all reg, american alpine

I have Moon, Babette, Gracie, Clarice, Peeps, Baby, and whatever doe kids I get next year, that I may or may not take. But I think I'll only take 6, and leave all the other does at home, too much work for me.


This is moon, and babette


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Beautiful animals  Love them both


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Thank you, Moon as pictured as a 2yo FF and Babette is pictured as a yearling FF, with a approx. 6 hour fill.

You have some pretty girls too!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Love them! Alpines are such a pretty breed 
Do you have a website?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

RMADairyGoats said:


> Love them! Alpines are such a pretty breed
> Do you have a website?


No, I don't. I would like to, but it's too much work for me, and my un-savy tech skills


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I would make you one if you want, I mostly made mine


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I might be able to figure it out, or have my daughter do it. The company you sign up with will walk you through it right?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I have a question.... When you post pictures on here, how do you type inbetween them?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

The Weebly site doesn't. Idk if others do or not, never used them.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I have three does that I am bringing to multiple shows  

Phoenix Farm Cream Puff (Sr Doe) 

Phoenix Farm Amaze Me (Jr Doe)

Longvu RH All Ears Here (Jr Doe) 

And J.O.Y. Farm MR Brook was shown once this year as a Sr. Doe  

I will add pics a little later 

And little bits: I made my site and helped Riley start hers  super easy


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh and to get text between the pics you either have to use Photo Bucket or a site like that or hit the 'place the photos inline' button when uploading them


----------



## tholloway (May 25, 2013)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> I have three does that I am bringing to multiple shows
> 
> Phoenix Farm Cream Puff (Sr Doe)
> 
> ...


This has.nothing to do with pic but I have Boer show goats and wanting to know what additive to add to feed to produce big butts in does any help would.be great thanks


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I just upload the file, write whatever it is I want to write, and then click the paperclip up at the top and attach the file underneath the writing. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

We have 3 doelings too! Very excited for our show season to continue in 2 1/2 weeks! 

Crossroads Liberty Belle ~ Red FB

Crossroads Dazzling Diamonds~ Dappled PB

Leaning Tree PC Paint Ball ~ Paint %

Edit: oops, didn't see the first page... are Boers allowed on here or is it a dairy show thread?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

tholloway said:


> This has.nothing to do with pic but I have Boer show goats and wanting to know what additive to add to feed to produce big butts in does any help would.be great thanks


You could try a show supplement like Champion Drive, or Fitter 35 from HSC. Alfalfa and a high protein grain are very helpful in adding weight too. The butt needs to be in the goat's genetics first, but you can make it bigger with feed.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers (May 9, 2012)

I have three girls as of now, though I'm looking to buy two more! All three of my girls are % boer does. First is of BRSS Lucy, second is BRSS Lucy and CR boers Bandit's Gold Rush, and third is BRSS Pipe-Dream and last is another pic of Lucy and Gold Rush


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They are beautiful Regan!


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't even know who I have on my show string any more. LOL! It varies widely from show to show depending on distance and money, health etc.

Riley, I have a quick question.. Why do you still have Talker on your show string if she already has her dry leg? I feel like if you were to win again with her it would take away from someone who actually could use the leg.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Crossroads Boers said:


> You could try a show supplement like Champion Drive, or Fitter 35 from HSC. Alfalfa and a high protein grain are very helpful in adding weight too. The butt needs to be in the goat's genetics first, but you can make it bigger with feed.


"Does this feed make my butt look big?"

We only have three or four right now, the buck Darlin here & two of his daughters, maybe a % jr doe.


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Not the best pictures but these are my show girls and boys from our last show...... All 10 are coming to our next show in almost a week. 

Lamancha Acres Champy's Elli ( senior kid ) 
Lamancha Acres Champy's Ariel ( senior kid ) 
Opus Ned's Spritz ( senior kid ) 
The Cole's Roxie ( Grade yearling) 
Lamancha Acres Annie's Return ( Yearling )
Gidget farms Larry's Addison ( 3 yr milker ) 
Lamancha Acres Montages Chloe and Meadow Creek Lacy ( 2 and 3 yr milkers ) they r there just to be milked. 
Lamancha Acres Alex the Great ( yrling buck ) 
Binning-Westport Z Champ ( 4 yr old buck )


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

VincekFarm said:


> I don't even know who I have on my show string any more. LOL! It varies widely from show to show depending on distance and money, health etc.
> 
> Riley, I have a quick question.. Why do you still have Talker on your show string if she already has her dry leg? I feel like if you were to win again with her it would take away from someone who actually could use the leg.


They have to have 3 legs to go permanent grand champion. The dry leg is one they can earn as a kid, or yearling. The other(s) you have to get when they are senior does.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

I am showing a couple of does. Not sure on exactly how many and their not shaved nor set up in these pictures but here some are 
Sophya:









Sabrina:









Myranda:









Buttface (as I like to call her, not her registered name lol)









Daisy:









Sweet heart:









Cleo:









Annnnnnd purebred (weird names I know. Lol)


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

VincekFarm said:


> I don't even know who I have on my show string any more. LOL! It varies widely from show to show depending on distance and money, health etc.
> 
> Riley, I have a quick question.. Why do you still have Talker on your show string if she already has her dry leg? I feel like if you were to win again with her it would take away from someone who actually could use the leg.


Talker is my doe, I bought her with my own money and I'm pretty proud of her. I have a blast showing her  We're not showing her much locally (I'm only showing her one more time) but are definitely taking her to Nationals.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces-ADG said:


> They have to have 3 legs to go permanent grand champion. The dry leg is one they can earn as a kid, or yearling. The other(s) you have to get when they are senior does.


She means the One Jr. leg 
As in, a doe that has their Jr. leg taking GCH again and that puts out the other does who could use that leg who have not yet won it. That is what Natasha is trying to say I think


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

So Here is our first ever and 2013 show string:
Three year old milker SG Sweet Deseret's Astoria (milked out)
Two year old milker Blu-Jems Buster's Ziva (milked out)
Senior Kid Sweet Deseret's CL Diana
Buck kid Firebolt SDC Napoleon
Buck kid Mega-Milker's Moon's Kismet
Intermediate doeling Legacy Hill Mulan
Intermediate doeling Bach Family Farm Shining Star
Senior Doeling Bach Family Farm Sheer Bliss
Intermediate Doeling Legacy Hill Shining Jewels
Junior doeling Legacy Hill Cinnamon Sylmar


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

OH I almost forgot. When we get to Longmont next weekend, my girls also will have Vanessa. Thanks so much to Riley.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Diana is a very pretty girl


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks. I just love her. I am hoping to get a doe reserved from lucky stars that is related to her.


----------

